# Laptop zum Anno spielen gesucht



## Flenor Eldar (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte nen Laptop mit dem ich problemlos Anno 1701 spielen kann, wäre auch schön, wenn vieleviht sogar 1404 laufen würde.

Wollte mal abklären welche Leistung ich dafür benötige, das es bei meinem jetztigen nicht richtig läuft...

Meiner sieht so aus:

Intel Processor mir 2x 1,8Ghz
Intel Grafik
4GB Arbeitspeicher

Welche Leistung bräuchte ich nun für die oben genannte anwendung??? Preislich sollte der Lappi so günstig wie nur möglich sein... Also unter 300€

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!

Gruß


----------



## midnight (22. Mai 2010)

Also unter 300 brauchst du vermutlich garnicht anfangen, was neues kriegst du dafür micht. Erstmal musst du von der Intel-Grafik weg, mit der wirds nicht laufen. Also 1701 kriegst du mit den kleinen Karten halbwegs brauchbar hin, für 1404 müsst du dann schon größere Geschütze auffahren.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Mai 2010)

Gebraucht war eignetlich geplant^^ Vergessen oben zu schreiben...


----------



## iRaptor (22. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube für 300 € wirst du dabei nicht weit kommen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Mai 2010)

Beschreibt halt bitte mal, welche Hardware ich mindestens dafür brauchen würde...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Mai 2010)

core 2 Duo mit 2,53 GHz 
4 GB Ram
GTX 260 und besser.

Und du kannst es Anno 1404 spielen auf hoch versteht sich. 

Mit kleinen Karten reicht eine 240 Aber die CPU müsste schon auf dem Niveu bleiben.


----------



## Kaktus (22. Mai 2010)

Wie gut müssen die Einstellungen im Spiel sein? Willst du hohe Einstellungen wirst du wohl nicht um entweder ein sehr starkes Dualcore System oder ein Qaudcore System nicht herum kommen. Bei der Grafikkarte müsste da bei guten Einstellungen auch schon eine Mobile 260GTX, 4850 oder 5850 (nicht die DDR3 Version) her halten. Und da bekommst du Laptos erst im Preisbereich ab 1000€


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hab folgendes im Laptop:

T9400 2x2,53 GHz
4GB DDR3 RAM
9700M GT 512 MB

Auf dem läuft Anno1404 in ansprechender Optik in Full HD


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Mai 2010)

Ich will will nur HW das ich es gerade so spielen kann, Anno 1701 konnte ich auf meim Lappi schon spielen, aber nicht ganz Ruckelfrei...


----------



## midnight (22. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, denk mal über mein Angebot nach, ich denke günstiger bekommst du es nicht. Mit der Intel-Grafik reißt du nix und was anderes kaufen wird auch schwierig.

so far


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. Mai 2010)

Ja das is gerade so spielen^^ SO dass es nach was aussieht bisschen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Mai 2010)

Ist schon en gutes angebot, bin aber noch en paar Wochen lang Schüler und möchte natürlich auf Vergnügen nicht verzichten...


----------



## Intel*Bennz (23. Mai 2010)

mit ner mobility radeon 5650 geht anno 1404 gerade so mit richtig guten einstellungen...für 300€ kriegste wahrscheinlich mit niedrigster einstellung noch ruckler...


----------



## chris-gz (23. Mai 2010)

Ich kann dir nur den Tip geben in dem Preissegment lieber nach nem Desktop-Rechner zu schauen statt nach nem Lapi. Wenn du spielen möchtest und auch sonst alles relativ flott laufen soll und das auch noch mit ner halbwegs anständigen Displaygröße und Auflösung wirst du niemals mit nem Lapi in der Preisklasse 300€ glücklich, auch nicht gebraucht. Da kommst dir dann nach 2 Monaten so vor als hättest die 300 gerade mal in den Ofen gekickt.

Also wenn du spielen willst und es unbedingt ein Lapi sein soll dann spar noch bischen ansonsten schau wirklich lieber nach nem Desktop-PC

Gruss Chris


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2010)

Wegen Anno 1404: wenn du GEBRAUCHT ein Notebook mit einer 9600m GT bekommen kannst, würde das reichen. Vltr. auch ne 8600m GT /8600m GS oder AMD 4570 . Dualcore als Partner natürlich vorausgesetzt.


Die 9600m ist je nach mitgeliefertem Graka_RAM 50-100% besser als eine 8600m GT, die wiederum hab ich, da geht Anno noch vertretbar auf min bis mittel. Hier auch benches mit anno bei der 9600m http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-9600M-GT.9283.0.html und hier ne 4570 http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-4570.13871.0.html

mit ner 4570 wär es was teurer geworden: http://cgi.ebay.de/ASUS-X5DAB-SX070...eripheriegeräte_Notebooks&hash=item20b10251ef



hier zB mal abgelaufene Ebay-Auktionen mit welchen, die ggl. gereicht hätten mit einer 8600m :

Super Gaming Acer Aspire 5520G, Geforce 8600M GT! bei eBay.de: (endet 22.05.10 20:04:27 MESZ) oder auch Samsung Gamerlaptop mit Nvidia® GeForce® 8600M GS bei eBay.de: (endet 23.05.10 19:41:09 MESZ)


genaue Modell kann man natürlich unmöglich nennen, die Hersteller bringen seit Jahren alle Furz lang wieder ein "neues" Modell raus, da müßte man Dir jetzt 500 Modelle auflisten, die reichen würden und VIELLEICHT gebraucht für 300€ zu haben wären.


----------



## eXitus64 (28. Mai 2010)

mit einem einfachen pentium m (z.b. 760)  + halbwegs schneller graka (go 6800ultra) läuft anno 1404 in hoher grafikeinstellung mit ca. 15frames auch (aus meiner sicht) flüssig. solche notebooks dürften bei ebay doch schon günstig zu bekommen sein^^


----------



## midnight (28. Mai 2010)

Also 15 FPS sind wohl alles andere ans flüssig!

so far


----------



## chris-gz (29. Mai 2010)

Jo meine ich wohl auch. Und 300 € ausgeben damit etwas grade so läuft?? Die würd ich dann lieber in ne Playstation 3 investieren da läuft dann alles flüssig und in hammer Grafik, anstatt ich das Geld auf deutschgesagt wegwerfe.


----------



## eXitus64 (31. Mai 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Also 15 FPS sind wohl alles andere ans flüssig!
> 
> so far




ansichtssache 

mir reichen in ruhigen strategiespielen 15fps aus. in egoshootern und co natürlich nicht .....


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2010)

Also, ich hatte mit meiner alten Karte am PC um die 27FPS auf mittel bei anno in FullHD, und ich fand das grausam, wenn man dann über ne Insel scrollt zum Bauplatz suchen oder sogar die Kamera drehen musste...  bei max hatte ich 13 FPS, das war unerträglich. Und ich bin einer, der bei weitem nicht meckert, wenn er bei nem shooter "nur" 50FPS hat


----------

